# ga16 turbo questions



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

who if anyone out there can tell me what heat range and gap and where I should have my timing set at for a ga16 with a HS/disco potato setup. Advice, suggestions, etc.....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well with a Hotshot turbo kit...That would require a JWT ecu, Well for most people it would and with that ecu your timing has to be set at the standard timing whick i believe is like 8....As for the gap im not sure but I do know they have talked about it before and a search would be the key..


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

For the gap I'd try .030. I tried .035 and I could feel it breaking up at full boost. I'm using heat range 6 plugs and everything is running good. I'd go with 6 or maybe 7.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Timing at 10 degrees. 

BKR6E platinum plugs gapped at .020-.025 is what I am using. No problems thus far. I had copper 7's in for a while at .025 for a few autocrosses and they were fine too.


----------

